# Booting MS dashboard



## Joey R. (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi, guys. I want to sell my original Xbox, but it's softmodded, so I fear the store where I'll sell it won't accept it. Thus, I wanted to force the MS dashboard (the original one) to load on startup, instead of my current XBMC dash... but I don't know what to change or modify in order to get it to work in a safe way. Can anyone lend me a hand with this? I don't care if the softmod is still there or not after the process, but I want it to be as "dumbproof" as possible.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Prime (Jul 27, 2008)

Why not sell it on eBay?


----------



## Joey R. (Jul 27, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Why not sell it on eBay?



Ehhhh... no. Too complicated for me. I rather have a 30-minute walk to the store and sell it there for a good €50 store coupon.


----------



## EmeraldEx (Jul 27, 2008)

You'll probably get more money for a modded one on eBay.


----------



## Joey R. (Jul 27, 2008)

OK, I don't want to sell it on eBay, period. Can anyone answer my question, please?


----------



## T-hug (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi.
I've never had a softmodded Xbox myself, had many chipped ones with various chips, and usually you just switch the startup settings.

As no one really offered an answer to your question:

_[13:44]  hey guys

[13:44]  i have a soft modded xbox running xbmc

[13:45]  how do i make it boot MS dash from startup instead of XBMC

[13:47]  startup

[13:47]  in settings somewhere_

Sorry it's a bit brief, I'll see if I can find out a bit more exact.

[-UPDATE-]

Can you FTP into a softmodded xbox? I forget..
Anyway if you can, get the config file and edit the setting.  If this is too much for you or you are unsure of where the config file is located, I strongly suggest you don't try it as you could end up making the Xbox unbootable.

_[13:53]  if it was loaded on with xbox standerd dash thug just press right thumbstick in_


----------



## Joey R. (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for an actual answer. I'll try it now and see what happens


----------



## GBAer (Jul 27, 2008)

Or you could try running the dashupdate.xbe located on dvd from a game that has it.


----------



## Joey R. (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for the help, but this is getting me on my nerves, making me want to sell this thing ASAP. I'm trying with the FTP method on that link (FTPing the original dash over to the console, replacing the current files) but I cannot replace/delete neither xbox.xtf nor xboxdash.xtf... dammit.
I even used an app DVD that I got when I softmodded my console, but the bloody thing makes it boot to the EvolutionX dash when I perform a full format ¬¬

Edit: Got it! I finally managed to make the MS dashboard boot on start up. I replaced the "default.xbe" file from the E: drive (which was UnleashX's dash) with the backup of the original dash! And it still has the softmod installed, yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks a bunch to those who helped me


----------

